# Glasses / Eye Protection



## sjmilin (Apr 7, 2016)

I went OTB yesterday and my glasses sliced my cheek open. I'm pretty sure I would have been 100% outside of a little bit of road rash on my chin if I hadn't had my glasses on. I am blind as a bat without them and pretty much have to ride with prescription glasses in order to see. Anybody have any equipment suggestions on what to do to prevent this (other than the obvious which would be to stay on the bike - lol).

I'm thinking about getting LASIK and probably will be doing that next month.. I wonder if the glasses actually protected my eyeball in the face plant yesterday but I don't think so, they didn't even really break other than the frame bending slightly.


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

Why not contact lenses? I was always freaked out by touching my eye, and never thought them to be an option. After some initial struggles I got used to them.

Now I wear either clear protective glasses at night or yellow lens protective glasses in the day.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

prescription safety glasses are the way to go

or lasik if you have the coin

or contacts + sport glasses


***lasik as a last resort and be sure it is for reasons you cannot live without!!!
today, in 2016...though the risk is low for lasik problems, it is not null. 

contacts or prescription safety glasses the risk is near zero


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

+1 for the prescription safety glasses. I ride with a pair that I use for working on stuff in the garage that I just take the sideshields off of when I'm out biking. They're a bit more durable than my daily glasses, and the lenses are polycarbonate so technically they shouldn't shatter if I faceplant! Nice to have in the tree covered areas or sections of trail with a lot of branchy side growth as well.

Wouldn't hurt to look into, anyway!


----------



## sjmilin (Apr 7, 2016)

Here's a picture shortly before going into the ER to get some stitches with the glasses on.. it's bloody, but you can see the glasses that I had on. The frame doesn't cover the bottom of the lens and that's what bit me... I'm thinking the same thing might have happened with safety glasses (based on pictures of safety glasses that I am looking at through google).

https://scontent-sjc2-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=a4bc9617555f868a9de8f7d876db15de&oe=57C68F07


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

For year I wore RayBan Wayfarers cycling until a friend suggested that having sheets of glass in front of your eyes might not be very good if you crash. 

Now I use a few different glasses but nothing expensive. Safety glasses are cheap and come in tints but most of the time I wear cheap Wayfarer-style sunglasses. They have a frame, so are less likely to cut you maybe, and they're flimsy enough to break if you hit them. In fact I've broken two pairs, one I just superglued back together. 

I've looked at expensive cycling glasses and for the life of me I can't see why they're any better than safety glasses. Some safety glasses actually look very like cycling glasses. Take a look at the UVEX and Bolle ones.


----------



## blacksheep5150 (Oct 22, 2014)

sjmilin said:


> Here's a picture shortly before going into the ER to get some stitches with the glasses on.. it's bloody, but you can see the glasses that I had on. The frame doesn't cover the bottom of the lens and that's what bit me... I'm thinking the same thing might have happened with safety glasses (based on pictures of safety glasses that I am looking at through google).
> 
> https://scontent-sjc2-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=a4bc9617555f868a9de8f7d876db15de&oe=57C68F07


I bought a couple cheap pair of glasses from zenni optical with transition lenses for around 70 a piece .. Sweat on my glasses became a big deal ,trying halo ,gutter ,skull caps ..I've found that trax sweat buster works awesome and glasses pretty much sweat free ....


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Rockgarden makes a great set of glasses that come with 3 different lenses and can clip in prescription lenses. I wear glasses at all times, day or night on a bike, my vision is important

Pangaea Sport Glasses ? Rockgardn Sports Inc.


----------



## edgalang (Sep 20, 2013)

Lasik. For me it was the best thing I could of ever bought for myself. Also, depending on your healthcare/vision provider, once you have Lasik, sunglasses are now covered under insurance. I now have a handful of MauiJims (for driving) and Oakleys (for cycling) and continue to get a new pair every year.

While there are risks, I've never met anyone that has regretted getting it done.


----------



## armii (Jan 9, 2016)

I have polycarbonate transitions lenses in my everyday glasses, and I wear a full face helmet except on the easiest of rides.


----------



## Buster1971 (May 11, 2009)

I got lazily when I was 40 but only in one eye. Took a while to adjust but one is used for reading the other for far away. I think it is called monovision. My prescription was not the strong, sounds like have strong scrip. You might not be able to adjust to having just one done. I now ride with photocremitic sunglasses so when in the trees lens are fairly clear and in sun lens are dark. I like it


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

My Lasik reversed as I got older. 4yrs ago I slipped on a trailer tongue and face slammed the truck bumper. I shattered my prescription glasses and ripped open my face below my eye and one large shard of polycarbonate wedged in my eye socket. Thankfully it wasn't pointy so it just pressed lightly against my eyeball. 

Now I wear contacts and sports glasses (Tifosi). Prescription safety glasses may be an even better option. I find that at high speed air can get past my glasses and it dries out my contacts sometimes.


----------



## armii (Jan 9, 2016)

JCWages said:


> My Lasik reversed as I got older. 4yrs ago I slipped on a trailer tongue and face slammed the truck bumper. I shattered my prescription glasses and ripped open my face below my eye and one large shard of polycarbonate wedged in my eye socket. Thankfully it wasn't pointy so it just pressed lightly against my eyeball.
> 
> Now I wear contacts and sports glasses (Tifosi). Prescription safety glasses may be an even better option. I find that at high speed air can get past my glasses and it dries out my contacts sometimes.


I believe you mean a shard of plastic, as polycabonate is what safety glasses are made of and mostly shatter proof. Most adult glasses are not, I get mine at Costco the only place I know that uses polycarbonate standard instead of charging extra for it. https://www.vsp.com/polycarbonate-lenses.html


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

armii said:


> I believe you mean a shard of plastic, as polycabonate is what safety glasses are made of and mostly shatter proof. Most adult glasses are not, I get mine at Costco the only place I know that uses polycarbonate standard instead of charging extra for it. https://www.vsp.com/polycarbonate-lenses.html


I'm pretty sure they were poly. I got them at Costco too.  I fell from about 5' and slammed the right side of my face directly into the top of the bumper. The truck is lifted so my arms couldn't break my fall.


----------



## armii (Jan 9, 2016)

JCWages said:


> I'm pretty sure they were poly. I got them at Costco too.  I fell from about 5' and slammed the right side of my face directly into the top of the bumper. The truck is lifted so my arms couldn't break my fall.


So the poly shattered? Makes me concerned as to whether Costco is really using polycabonate?

After a little more study, I see poly can shatter but it takes 10 times more force. sounds like no other type of lens would have been any better in your case.

Tifosi lenses are also polycarbonate.


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 5, 2016)

I am a long-time glasses/contact wearer (glasses since 4th grade). More and more I dislike wearing my contacts, especially in the dry climate out here but I can't stand riding with my regular glasses. I had my eye Dr. order me prescription sunglasses about a month ago. I am really pleased so far. Having not worn prescription glasses before it took a little getting used to (the lens curvature can be a little disorienting at first).


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Graphic content below
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

The ultimate selfie.

I didn't have a mirror and had no other way to assess the damage while I lay there so of course I took a selfie. The pain didn't really kick in until the next day. After Dr. Doctor (his real name) spent 40min sewing me up I was on my way and worked the next day. Face healed up quite well and very quickly!








10 days later. Super healing powers!








I'll spare you the really gross photos from the hospital after they cleaned up the blood and opened up my face. Eek


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

armii said:


> So the poly shattered? Makes me concerned as to whether Costco is really using polycabonate?
> 
> After a little more study, I see poly can shatter but it takes 10 times more force. sounds like no other type of lens would have been any better in your case.
> 
> Tifosi lenses are also polycarbonate.


I'm not 100% certain but they were around $300 and the frames were not expensive. I purchased them at Costco in 2011. Since then I am afraid to wear my regular glasses when doing anything remotely dangerous.


----------



## armii (Jan 9, 2016)

JCWages said:


> I'm not 100% certain but they were around $300 and the frames were not expensive. I purchased them at Costco in 2011. Since then I am afraid to wear my regular glasses when doing anything remotely dangerous.


I really think that had you been wearing non ploy lenses, it could have been much worse. Glad to hear everything healed up well.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

I don't have a prescription yet, but I'm certainly headed in that direction. It'll be Oakleys for me all the way.

Thermonuclear Protection!


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 5, 2016)

I have non-prescription Oakley that I ride with when I wear my contacts but I ended up with Wiley Xs for my prescription glasses. I really like the facial cavity seal for keeping every last bit of dust out of my eyes, even it looks goofy.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm 2 months into a new set of Rx Oakley Flak Jackets (XLJ) done with Prizm Trail lenses. They're digital progressives and they're awesome. Recently bought the non-Rx frames/lens then had the lenses built RX when I came due for a set of lenses on my VPI insurance plan. Cost me $280 out-of-pocket, $440 was the total before insurance. Worth every penny at this point.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

I also have the Flak Jackets, which I use for riding, Straight Jackets for everything else.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Cornfield said:


> I also have the Flak Jackets, which I use for riding, Straight Jackets for everything else.


You're almost there, then. It'll save you a little coin since Oakley will do just the lenses. You just need to go through an Oakley dealer/optometrist to get it done right and take advantage of any vision insurance you might have.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Oh My Sack! said:


> You're almost there, then. It'll save you a little coin since Oakley will do just the lenses. You just need to go through an Oakley dealer/optometrist to get it done right and take advantage of any vision insurance you might have.


My friend is an Oakley rep, and one of my clients is an optometrist. 

Now you know why I'm suggesting Oakleys. :lol: They really are the best tho, IMHO anyway.


----------



## rlee (Aug 22, 2015)

I am a huge fan of Oakley. I think the prizm trail or golf lens is the best thing ever.
On another forum a post was that Oakley lenses were made by Essilor who also owns Ryder. The claim was made that now the lenses are the same but Ryders are half the cost.
Anyone know about this?


----------



## Tier1 (Apr 26, 2015)

rlee said:


> On another forum a post was that Oakley lenses were made by Essilor who also owns Ryder. The claim was made that now the lenses are the same but Ryders are half the cost.
> Anyone know about this?


Chances are they probably do because really there's only a handful of guys who make lenses, Essilor makes different models at different price points; high index, polycarb (safety glasses), regular CR-39 plastic, trivex, different coatings, etc. Same goes for guys like Nikon, Seiko, Carl Zeiss, Shamir, Hoyalux etc. I do believe Essilor is one of the biggest "OEMs" (if not the biggest) so I wouldn't doubt they are probably the OEM for Luxotticas stuff and reserve one of their higher end lens models for the Oakley line.

What I think is ******** though is that I can order a high quality lens from a science supply company to whatever specs I give them and it's significantly cheaper than buying prescription lenses. As a consumer the most I can do is try to not drink the koolaid (Oakley is owned by Luxottica anyways, there's nothing special or magic about their stuff compared to other brand lineups owned by that group).

EDIT: BTW OP, I personally use ballistic shooting glasses/safety glasses with Rx inserts when I'm riding my bike (specifically the Revision Eyewear Sawfly model). Because I also use them as safety equipment at work I can write it off as a safety/equipment purchase and getting the lenses cut for the inserts was covered under my health benefits.


----------



## InfamousMS (Apr 22, 2009)

I may be a bit biased, but it's only because I've seen the tests first hand and have seen up close what goes into Oakley product and Oakley lenses are legit through and through. Oakley lens technology is not shared across other Luxottica brands, though Ray-Ban may get a little love in certain respects. Oakley lenses (which, BTW are not made by Essilor) really can't be beat between the ANSII certification, optical clarity, and Prizm technology (which is insanely good). Go check out some Rx Oakley sunglasses - you won't be disappointed!


----------



## Alex (May 1, 2004)

I wear glasses or contact lenses/sunglasses. I have to wear eye protection in the summer because of insects, a bumblebee at 20 or 30mph in the eye wouldn't be pleasant, one hit just below the eye the other day. In the mouth, that's bad but not as long-term serious 

Also stone chips kicked up by passing cars, though that only happened once (but once is enough).

Recoiling branches in the woods is another hazard.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Alex said:


> I wear glasses or contact lenses/sunglasses. I have to wear eye protection in the summer because of insects, a bumblebee at 20 or 30mph in the eye wouldn't be pleasant, one hit just below the eye the other day. In the mouth, that's bad but not as long-term serious
> 
> Also stone chips kicked up by passing cars, though that only happened once (but once is enough).
> 
> Recoiling branches in the woods is another hazard.


For these reasons alone, I just can't imagine riding without eye protection. I have been on downhill benders chasing my buddy and have gotten DRILLED by rocks and debris that would have been devastating had they been an eye strike. Even from my own front tire I have been drilled hard up until I put the Marsh Guard on my fork to protect me and my fork stanchions from the abuse. On the road, I'm constantly getting nailed by bees and other flying critters and my Oakleys have saved me big in that situation, as well.


----------



## sjmilin (Apr 7, 2016)

I ended up getting contacts a week ago and some Tifosi sunglasses... checked out Oakley flak jackets that were $190 but couldn't justify the price difference with the Tifosi's that were $70. 

Couldn't be happier with the switch to contacts (except when I try to put them in). I got three months of the 30 day kind, a month of 7 day, and a month of 1 day.. started out with the monthlies which you supposedly can keep in your eye for 30 days though it's "suggested" to take them out once a week to clean them. 

I've been taking them out about every two to three days and can get'em out no problem but it sure is a process to get them in. Haha. Took me almost forty-five minutes of poking myself in the eye to get them in last time. Figure I will ultimately just use dailies once I get used to it, I imagine it will be just like putting socks on eventually.

I put the money that I would have used on Lasik toward a new bike instead (Giant Trance SX) and definitely don't regret it!


----------



## JNKER (Feb 19, 2016)

Oh My Sack! said:


> I'm 2 months into a new set of Rx Oakley Flak Jackets (XLJ) done with Prizm Trail lenses. They're digital progressives and they're awesome. Recently bought the non-Rx frames/lens then had the lenses built RX when I came due for a set of lenses on my VPI insurance plan. Cost me $280 out-of-pocket, $440 was the total before insurance. Worth every penny at this point.


Oh My Sack!, does Oakley make the Rx lenses? I contacted Ryders because I like some of their styles but they stated that they do nothing for prescription lenses. So, essentially, I'd be buying their frames only and then sending them somewhere to get prescription inserts. I'm intrigued about the Prizm but if Oakley doesn't do the prescription themselves, then there's no point. (does any of this makes sense??)


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Oakley makes the Rx sunglass lenses, optometrist makes the clear ones for reading glasses and such to fit the Oakley frames.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

JNKER said:


> Oh My Sack!, does Oakley make the Rx lenses? I contacted Ryders because I like some of their styles but they stated that they do nothing for prescription lenses. So, essentially, I'd be buying their frames only and then sending them somewhere to get prescription inserts. I'm intrigued about the Prizm but if Oakley doesn't do the prescription themselves, then there's no point. (does any of this makes sense??)


As Corn mentioned, yes, they build the Rx lenses. There are others that I understand build lenses for Oakleys but they aren't using the technology that offers the phenomenal resolution and lens quality that makes Oakley what it is. SportRX offers a different lens in addition to Oakley but dollar-wise, I still think you're better off buying your Oakleys with factory lenses and have them sent to Oakley for the Rx. I sold my Prizm Trail lenses to recoup a little bit of my expense.


----------



## JNKER (Feb 19, 2016)

Cool. Thanks.


----------



## JeannieW (Aug 1, 2016)

*Lasik, Go for it! *

I'd suggest that you go ahead with the LASIK, instead of contemplating on other options, especially contact lenses. I'd gotten my LASIK done well before I'd started riding, so it was never a problem for me. But contact lenses didn't work out for me as It used to give me infections and caused many issues.Protection glasses do work in most cases, but if you're willing to do LASIK, I'd suggest you go for it. It's worked out pretty good for me.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

oakley are the best sure...

but for all the times you never need one fifth the design and research put into oakleys
(maybe two or three lifetimes, I mean come on who is shooting 22 cal
at your eye every day?)

I suggest go dirt cheap

cheap 20 buck set 
a) blocks UV and 
b) meets safety specs 
c) no cry when lost

vs 200+ oakley and ...well, you ain't using all the 200 bucks till someone shoots you or
you are in a Michael Bay movie blast zone


----------



## rlee (Aug 22, 2015)

I don't buy Oakley because someone is shooting at me. I buy them for the clarity of the optics. I received a Golf prism set of glasses as a promotional gift from work and was amazed at how they work. I am now using a trail lens. When I ride in and out of the shadows I don't have to worry about seeing the trail. If I lived in the desert it wouldn't be a concern, but here we go from full light to very dark a lot.
Oakleys are overpriced. The optics on there fashion sunglasses are not the same as on there sport specific glasses. When you hit the deck and scratch a lens it hurts to buy another but it is better than scratching a eye.


----------



## edgalang (Sep 20, 2013)

Cost is relative. Besides, depending on your insurance coverage, getting high quality glasses from an optometrist may cost the same as a gas station/Walmart special.

Example (most people do not know this), but if you've gotten Lasik in the past, you can STILL use your vision insurance to get sunglasses. While most folks will use their coverage for regular glasses or contacts, prior Lasik patients can get sunglasses instead.

I've personally been getting Oakleys and MauiJims for years at a fraction of the price (roughly 1/10 the cost of the glasses retail)...and while I agree Oakleys are "good", MauiJims are simply "better".


----------

